# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  فيروزيات صباحية

## معاذ ملحم

// فيروزيات //

 أقدم لكم مجموعة من الاغاني الرومانسية الهادئة للصوت الملائكي  فيروز 

 لعلها تنال إعجابكم ...




أديش كان في ناس




تعا ولا تجي  واكزب عليي 




انا لحبيبي وحبيبي إلي 





يا طير يا طاير

----------


## دموع الورد

اخ على فيروز
اعـــــشــــقـــهــــا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سلملي عليه 






فايق يا هوى 







اسامينا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> اخ على فيروز
> اعـــــشــــقـــهــــا



يسلمووو إلك يا دموع الورد على المشاركة الرائعه ...

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فايق يا هوى لما كنا سوى والدمع سهرني وصفولي دوا 
تارك دوا حبك وبفتش عـ الدوا  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووو يا ام الزوز على المرور ... ثانكس كلك زووووء 


 :SnipeR (27):  :Icon27:  :SnipeR (16):  :Icon27:  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## &روان&

*عنجد يسلمو كلك زوء ما في احلى من
اغاني فيروز الصبح مع فنجان قهوة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلموووو روان على المرور ... منورة

----------

